# Ban from GCFF & Aldeer today.



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*post*

post


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

What is GCFF? Not familiar with it.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

What did you go by on Aldeer?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I think they both have the same moderator and y'all have a past. Not 100% on that but IIRC that might be the problem.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmmm... Thats strange...


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*post*

post


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you mean GCFC instead of GCFF (that's the only other fishing forum I know of for this area)?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

me and Chase have a past as well and i have not banned him !!! i still hug him and squeeze him and love him !!! me and Garbo well that is a whole other thread ! stay tuned


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Ban him here too and make it a 3 fer! LOL Just joking!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

rob883 said:


> me and Chase have a past as well and i have not banned him !!! i still hug him and squeeze him and love him !!! me and Garbo well that is a whole other thread ! stay tuned


You ain't right.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Im sure there was a very good reason..


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

need2fish said:


> Do you mean GCFC instead of GCFF (that's the only other fishing forum I know of for this area)?



was wondering the same thing.. ive never heard of GCFF???


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I am curious also. Is the GCFF the same as GCFC? What does the GCFF stand for? I wouldn't think they are the same bit would really like to know what GCFF stands for. Help me out Franklin Hunting Club.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

This isn't where I parked my car.....hmmm?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

after a quick google search all i found was the global chinese financial forum


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> after a quick google search all i found was the global chinese financial forum


LOL, Rolf!

I think you better keep looking!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would just write it off and not worry about it. A mod can ban you with no reason if he wants to. It's a private forum.
I once got banned from a gun forum because the mods were presenting themselves as experts and giving appraisals on guns and they didn't have a clue what they were talking about. They were idiots. When I gave my opinion they banned me. Whatever.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't know the rules of the forums mentioned but I am a mod on four forums and an admin on another. All five of those forum will ban someone with multiple user accounts. If you could not login under the original user account and created a new one, and the system detected user IP address matches, then that may have been the cause of the ban. I would send an E-Mail to one of the admins and plead your case.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

It seems to me that your on this forum and I am assuming the other ones as well to promote your hunting club.. I am surprised you havent been banned from this one yet....


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

post


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Don't know the rules of the forums mentioned but I am a mod on four forums and an admin on another. All five of those forum will ban someone with multiple user accounts. If you could not login under the original user account and created a new one, and the system detected user IP address matches, then that may have been the cause of the ban. I would send an E-Mail to one of the admins and plead your case.


Thanks for the info but I sure that wasn't the case! thank you trying to help but I don't plan to visit the Aldeer site again.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Franklin hunting club said:


> Thanks for the info but I sure that wasn't the case! thank you trying to help but I don't plan to visit the Aldeer site again.


OK. That's fine. I was going to pm Skinny, the owner of Aldeer, to see what is going on but being that you are not interested, I won't bother.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out what the heck GCFF is.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the heck GCFF is.


Gulf Coast Fishing Connection


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Franklin hunting club said:


> Thanks for the info but I sure that wasn't the case! thank you trying to help but I don't plan to visit the Aldeer site again.


Okie Dokie!!!!!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



fisheye48 said:


> after a quick google search all i found was the global chinese financial forum


Yes, that's it!


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

*I am a mod over on ALdeer and have been since 2003, I edited you IP address so as no one could see it.

I have you as logging in March 8th and March 9th

Multiple Account Log*#115973 - March 08, 2012 08:54 AM 
A user from the IP 00.000.00.00 has logged in to the following accounts: franklin hhunting club, Vredenburgh_AL

#116227 - March 09, 2012 09:46 AM *Multiple Account Login*
A user from the IP 00.000.00.00 has logged in to the following accounts: franklin hhunting club, Vredenburgh_AL


----------



## Hugh Jamberjack (Mar 10, 2012)

Swampy, if you have two members in the same company, or apartment, or house, with two different accounts but they would show the same IP address, would you ban them? I can see that happening.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> Gulf Coast Fishing Connection



gulf coast fishing connection is GCFC.. not gcff???


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

corrinas2 said:


> gulf coast fishing connection is GCFC.. not gcff???


Oops....that damn dyslexia again, thanks for the correction- Clay


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

that just means u better than them


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> It seems to me that your on this forum and I am assuming the other ones as well to promote your hunting club.. I am surprised you havent been banned from this one yet....


 
I think we may have a winner....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, I like FHC here, shows what other clubs are doing, management, plots everything and folks here are always looking for a club to join... They share their planting, what seeds, stands, and share their trophies...they are very helpful...that is what a forum is for as far as I know. In fact I was going to put our club up if there was a club section to share what we do.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> Hey, I like FHC here, shows what other clubs are doing, management, plots everything and folks here are always looking for a club to join... They share their planting, what seeds, stands, and share their trophies...they are very helpful...that is what a forum is for as far as I know. In fact I was going to put our clubI up if there was a club section to share what we do.


I agree, I enjoy his posts. I don't see how its an issue to promote ones club here. I have only seen 1 post from him this year stating that they had a few openings. Everything else has been information on seeds and minerals. People are always looking for clubs to join. As.long as it has to do with hunting, post away!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

How come all “Franklin Hunting Clubs” Posts just say “Post” I presume he edited ALL his posts to say “post”? WHAT UP WIT DAT? What did I miss this time? oops one that dosent say "post"


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Realtor said:


> How come all “Franklin Hunting Clubs” Posts just say “Post” I presume he edited ALL his posts to say “post”? WHAT UP WIT DAT? What did I miss this time? oops one that dosent say "post"



Maybe he was banned here too??? or because ALDEER posted he had 2 accounts there and was posting?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Realtor said:


> How come all “Franklin Hunting Clubs” Posts just say “Post” I presume he edited ALL his posts to say “post”? WHAT UP WIT DAT? What did I miss this time? oops one that dosent say "post"


Looks like it might be a three'fer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ABailey said:


> I agree, I enjoy his posts. I don't see how its an issue to promote ones club here. I have only seen 1 post from him this year stating that they had a few openings. Everything else has been information on seeds and minerals. People are always looking for clubs to join. As.long as it has to do with hunting, post away!


^^^^^ +1


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> ^^^^^ +1


+2

Just b/c his focus was in the Hunting section and not all over the rest of the forum doesn't mean he's just here to market his hunting camp. He posts a lot of reports and information related to hunting that I enjoy reading.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> ^^^^^ +1


+2!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> +2!


+3 I'm with ya :thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> +2
> 
> Just b/c his focus was in the Hunting section and not all over the rest of the forum doesn't mean he's just here to market his hunting camp. He posts a lot of reports and information related to hunting that I enjoy reading.


 
+3

If its not that he was banned because of two screen names, it was because he has a former club member or two that wont grow up and get over whatever situation it is. I personally havent seen anything wrong with his post. 
I mean if the man cant put information about what his club is doing, the deer they are killing, and then when members drop out advertise on a forum of supposidly like minded people(which is what makes a club successful) they are looking for new members..........then maybe a lot of us forum members need to eval what this thing is for........and I am guessing the posts will get less and less on the PFF


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

++2 on exactly the above.........I wish I knew more about all the details and the whole situation mentioned above so I could lay it out there for the 3013 times that people have punched this ticket to read the latest posts looking for the truth.......How bout that, 3000 hits, compare that to all the other posts on here........ I know enough to doubt very seriously it had anything to do with 2 screen names.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck on finding out what happened.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Geronimo said:


> Good luck on finding out what happened.


Geronimo 

Nice second post. Thanks ! 
I had a email to respond to your last comment you wrote before you edited it. So if you would like to repost first one again I will reply to it. Thanks


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

+1........I agree ....... I along with 3431 others so far would love to hear the truth from whoever made that call especially since there was none given other than the weak 2 login name "dog and pony show" reason. And save the "advertising for members" spill also, there are clubs on there right now today doing the same....... I understand the people running the site can do whatever they want......but does everyone that has a kid or a wife in the house that has a different screen name and use the same computer get banned???? If my buddy uses my computer and logs on are we both banned???? Immm gonna sayyyyy......NOT ............... Im not even sure why I along with the other 3000 care......threads sit and rot at the top of GCFC forums for weeks atta time


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Fact^^^


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Mayor said:


> +1........I agree ....... I along with 3431 others so far would love to hear the truth from whoever made that call especially since there was none given other than the weak 2 login name "dog and pony show" reason. And save the "advertising for members" spill also, there are clubs on there right now today doing the same....... I understand the people running the site can do whatever they want......but does everyone that has a kid or a wife in the house that has a different screen name and use the same computer get banned???? If my buddy uses my computer and logs on are we both banned???? Immm gonna sayyyyy......NOT ............... Im not even sure why I along with the other 3000 care......threads sit and rot at the top of GCFC forums for weeks atta time


 
^^^^^ that speaks the truth.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Franklin hunting club said:


> Geronimo
> 
> Nice second post. Thanks !
> I had a email to respond to your last comment you wrote before you edited it. So if you would like to repost first one again I will reply to it. Thanks


I thought about what I posted last night and decided it was out of character for me to stir the pot like that on here and quite honestly I wished I wouldn't have posted in the first place therefore I edited it. My apologies.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Geronimo said:


> I thought about what I posted last night and decided it was out of character for me to stir the pot like that on here and quite honestly I wished I wouldn't have posted in the first place therefore I edited it. My apologies.


Accepted and we are good then. Thanks


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

so did you get banned for two screen names? LOL! I was jokingly harassing a buddy and my whole ip got blocked, there were 4 others behind that ip along with myself. Needless to say, we got unblocked, but it is amazing how easy it is for someone to get there feelings hurt and request a block. Funny huh!


----------

